# Propagating Selaginella(umbrosa)



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Just planted this in the viv...and noticed it seems to have a plantlet growing at the end of one of the older leaves. Is it possible with this species to take small snippets of the leaves and have them grow into new plants?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

As far as I know, you should be able to take leaf cuttings like that and just place them on top of some moist sphagnum moss. They should root and then grow on. I've not worked with that species yet so I'm not positive. You might want to try sending an email to Cloud Jungle epiphytes. Harry would know.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

*Propagating Selaginella*

I have propagated many Sleaginellas and this one in particular. First of all do you have umbrosa which has red stems unlike many other species that look similar. I haven't seen umbrosa do this but many others such as moellendorffii. It seems to root where ever it touches the ground. I have had success with most all taking tip cuttings. Just be patient!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hello Harry,
It was sold to me as umbrosa. Can't really tell if it has red stems but am willing to take a photo. I think I may try a tip cutting and see. Thanks!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well umbrosa has a very distinctive red stem but so do others. But, I would say if the stem is not easily seen a red than that's not what it is. Send a picture along and maybe I can ID it. Selaginellas are very heard to ID.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

My camera has broken so it may be awhile before I get photos up.

I'm having trouble seeing where the actual "stem" is compared to the leaves.


----------

